# alcuni chiarimenti sul futuro di gentoo

## GoraNz

Ciao tutti ragazzi. ultimamente su internet sto leggendo i commenti di molti utenti che usano gentoo o che lo usavano, e mi sto spaventando un pò. Leggo di persone che tolgono Gentoo come distro perchè a detta loro il progetto sta andando in decadenza. leggo che molti developer se ne sono andati e tutta la community sta andando al creatore. Gia la mancata uscita della Gentoo 2009.0 mi aveva fatto insospettire ma non avendo mai seguito bene la storia non potevo sapere se fosse vero o no questo decadimento. Volevo chiedere a voi delle spiegazioni che sicuramente siete piu informati di me e spero mi tranquillizzerete perchè se dovesse decadere questa distro è la fine, almeno nella mia opinione. 

Le fonti da cui ho appreso queste informazioni sono comunque di gente che ha scelto Ubuntu come distro di rimpiazzo (  :Shocked:  ), il che è tutto dire. Ma il fatto che molti pacchetti in testing non vengono resi stabili mi fa riflettere. Dal mio piccolo mi preoccupo perchè ho comunque dei riscontri per dare ragione in parte a queste persone, ma voglio sperare che io abbia torto. 

Grazie a tutti anticipatamente comunque.

----------

## lucapost

alcuni thread che trattano l'argomento:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-348969-start-250.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-709500-start-25.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-545614-highlight-costretto.html

----------

## GoraNz

da quello che è scritto in questi post è vero che gli sviluppatori mancano ecc ma è anche vero che molti utenti si dicono fiduciosi per il futuro. Io sono uno di questi, però vorrei anche avere delle conferme che in realtà non sono molte, sia nello sviluppo delle varie release (che alla fine poco contano rispetto allo sviluppo di tutti i pacchetti) sia in quello dei vari ebuild che a volte è molto poco approfondito. Questi post sono oramai vecchi di due anni quindi le conclusioni sono due: o la situazione è peggiorata, o è in progetto qualcosa per migliorarla ma che comunque procede al rilento.  Tu che ne pensi: negli ultimi anni è peggiorata o migliorata? e riguardo al futuro di questa distro?

Scusa se sono ripetitivo (dato che questo argomento è stato gia trattato) ma vista la data dei post qualcosa potrebbe essersi mosso. Grazie anticipatamente per la risposta comunque

----------

## Scen

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gia la mancata uscita della Gentoo 2009.0 mi aveva fatto insospettire ma non avendo mai seguito bene la storia non potevo sapere se fosse vero o no questo decadimento.
> 
> 

 

Sì, il rilascio 2009.0 non è uscito, ma è stato sostituito dalle versioni "autobuild", ovvero rilasci con cadenza quasi settimanale di stage e CD minimali d'installazione. Per cui un nuovo utente che vuole installare Gentoo avrà a disposizione una base aggiornatissima da cui partire (è finita l'era del megaaggiornamento iniziale  :Very Happy: ).

Queste sono le relative notizie sul sito ufficiale:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080922-releng-announcement.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20081220-releng-first-weekly-stage.xml

Inoltre ho appena aggiornato la pagina in italiano sulle modalità di scaricamento di Gentoo: http://www.gentoo.org/main/it/where.xml

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eggo che molti developer se ne sono andati e tutta la community sta andando al creatore.
> 
> 

 

Sì, ho notato anche io molte dipartite ultimamente, ed ovviamente non c'è da rallegrarsi

Sicuramente la distribuzione rallenterà, sta già rallentando su molti fronti, però sicuramente è lungi dal definirsi "moribonda". I pacchetti vengono comunque aggiornati (la loro non-stabilizzazione in tempi brevi è un problema di secondaria importanza secondo me, in quanto è comunque possibile smascherare manualmente le versioni instabili desiderate, ed un approccio conservativo, ovvero "non lo marco stabile fino a che non ne sono sicuro" è solo che un bene).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> negli ultimi anni è peggiorata o migliorata? e riguardo al futuro di questa distro?
> 
> 

 

Dal mio punto di vista è migliorata, soprattutto le innovazioni nelle nuove versioni di portage sono fenomenali (disponibili comunque anche nel gestore di pacchetti alternativo paludis, quando si dice che la concorrenza fa soltanto che bene), la distribuzione è comunque abbastanza flessibile su molti fronti (vedi gli "slot" per far convivere versioni diverse di librerie, compilatori, KDE, ecc.).

Forse con Funtoo, il pargolo dell'ex-patron di Gentoo mr. Daniel Robbins, che si basa su Portage e comunque condivide eventuali miglioramenti, le speranze sono ancora molte  :Smile: 

Io un giorno spero di trovare il tempo/voglia/volontà per provare ad intraprendere la "scalata" per diventare uno sviluppatore Gentoo a tutti gli effetti, e dare ulteriormente una mano a questa fantastica distribuzione (che DIFFICILMENTE abbandonerò, ora come ora, poichè non vedo sulla piazza alternative altrettanto flessibili e che si adattano alle mie necessità).

----------

## GoraNz

Era quello che volevo sentirmi dire. In realtà io uso Gentoo da 2 anni quasi, ma in così poco tempo sono riuscito comunque a capire quanto è stupenda e ottima questa distribuzione. Oltre ad essere flessibile e molto versatile come dicevi te, è molto "didattica": molte delle mie conoscenze in ambito di OS basati su unix sono merito dell'uso di questa distro. 

Mi citavi funtoo: ho dato un'occhiata al sito e ho visto che ci sono anche gli stage3 creati da robbins per gentoo, ma volevo sapere se vengono usati da qualcuno qui nel forum per capire se sono affidabili ecc. Comunque ti ringrazio per i link: sapevo che gli stage e i portage venivano aggiornati giornalmente ma non sapevo della possibilità di scaricare anche dei livecd aggiornati, grazie.

Spero che tutta la distro andra migliorandosi sempre di piu e ti auguro anche di diventare un developer e di aiutare a rinsavire questo grande sistema. Per il momento allora "diffonderò il verbo" e cercherò anche io nel mio piccolo di smentire queste notizie abbastanza infondate. Ringrazio tutti comunque per le risposte

----------

## lucapost

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> ma non sapevo della possibilità di scaricare anche dei livecd aggiornati
> 
> 

 

non livecd, ma sono i minimal cd ad essere rilasciati quasi settimanalmente.

Sempre a proposito di minimal cd ed installazione, pochi giorni fa ho dato una mano ad un amico a riguardo di una nuova installazione di gentoo su un nuovo portatile.

Scarico l'ultimo minimal, avvio, ma non riconosce la scheda wireless.

Decidiamo di avviare con l'ultimo livecd di ubuntu, et violà, riconoscimento ok.  Installazione eseguita senza troppi sbattimenti.

Succo del discorso, avere una scheda di rete funzionante (e quindi una connesione ad internet) per l'installazione di gentoo è molto importante, ma non fondamentale. Il riconoscimento hardware dei livecd di ubuntu da quando mi ricordo è sempre un passo avanti rispetto ai cd di gentoo.

----------

## GoraNz

si scusa, sbagliato a scrivere. Sono minimal cd.

Cmq Quoto decisamente. Ho provato ad installare ubuntu qualche mese fa e per quanto riguarda il riconoscimento hardware è molto veloce e pratico, senza il bisogno di installare driver ecc. Fondamentalmente nella versione minimal di gentoo, non sono presenti questi driver di default e ci devi sbattere un pò la testa col rischio anche di non riuscirci. 

Io per fortuna ho dei propagatori di linea lan che si attaccano tramite presa elettrica: non sono molto affidabili, ma sono utili per fare delle installazioni senza dover combattere con i driver della scheda wireless. 

Sarebbe comunque ottimo, anche per un'immagine migliore della distro, avere un cd minimal che abbia un'ottimo riconoscimento di hardware: è vero che gentoo è una distro per "smanettoni" se così vogliamo definirla, ma è anche vero che questo gioverebbe molto ai nuovi utenti e li incoraggerebbe in qualche modo.

----------

## Peach

 *Scen wrote:*   

> questa fantastica distribuzione (che DIFFICILMENTE abbandonerò, ora come ora, poichè non vedo sulla piazza alternative altrettanto flessibili e che si adattano alle mie necessità).

 

come non quotarti!

sono terribilmente d'accordo sul discorso "autoriconoscimento"

ma ora come ora (ormai sono 5 anni che uso gentoo e su uno dei miei portatili è lì ancora dalla 1.4!!!) non avrei problemi ad installare usando un cd alternativo.

secondo me qui sovviene non tanto il problema con gentoo, ma quanto il problema con lo sviluppo del kernel, che IMHO, è un po' cigolante. Tant'è che mi auguro sinceramente che la branca gentoo/freebsd prenda il largo col vento in poppa!  :Wink: 

ma qui andremo OT e c'è un'altra bella discussione a riguardo.

----------

## GoraNz

scusa se alimento un pò questo OT, ma cosa intendi per branca gentoo/freebsd? esiste una branca del genere? o meglio so che esiste ma vorrei sapere di cosa si occupa  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> scusa se alimento un pò questo OT, ma cosa intendi per branca gentoo/freebsd? esiste una branca del genere? o meglio so che esiste ma vorrei sapere di cosa si occupa 

 

Gentoo/Alt: Gentoo on alternate platforms  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Oggi sono in vena di piccole considerazioni.

Per installare gentoo ed avere una macchina funzionante sono necessari questi quattro files:

minimal cd

stage3

portage

kernel

IMHO:

Così com'è, il minimal  è poco utile, per i motivi di cui sopra.

Stage3, portage e kernel, potrebbero essere rilasciati contemporaneamente in un'unico files, tanto ormai il rilascio ogni 10 giorni garantisce un buon livello di aggiornamento. Decomprimi, compili il kernel e dopo poco altro riavvii.

Se proprio vogliamo tenerci questo minimal cd per una questione di pubblicità, varrebbe davvero la pena rilasciare questi quattro componenti tutti assieme.

Non ho utilizzato gentoo dalla 1.4, ma penso che questi split dei files, soprattutto tra stage3 e portage, aveva senso solo allora, quando i tempi di rilascio delle varie componenti erano assai diversi.

Potrebbe essere una buona via per migliorare la fama di gentoo e della sua ostica installazione.

----------

## GoraNz

dalla descrizione del progetto leggo  *Quote:*   

> Provide Gentoo-way solutions for non-GNU/Linux platforms.

 

quindi si tratta di un progetto non basato su un sistema GNU/linux giusto? 

Ha uno starting date nel 2005: ancora non è decollato?

----------

## Scen

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Per installare gentoo ed avere una macchina funzionante sono necessari questi quattro files:
> 
> minimal cd
> 
> stage3
> ...

 

Perchè in unico file? Sono 4 entità completamente diverse: sono d'accordo parzialmente con te con l'ancora immaturità del CD Minimal di Gentoo (anche se, personalmente, mi ha sempre funzionato egregiamente, sarà che non l'ho mai utilizzato sui portatili con wireless  :Razz:  ), ma accorpare stage3, portage e kernel mi pare insensato.

Lo stage aggiornato quasi ogni settimana è grandioso, mentre lo snapshot del Portage Tree è [u]essenziale[/b] sia aggiornatissimo (ogni giorno), in modo da avere sempre gli aggiornamenti più recenti ai pacchetti.

Riguardo al kernel: QUALE kernel?  :Rolling Eyes:  Sarà l'utente che sceglierà cosa usare, e con il suo bel emerge myfavouritekernel è apposto.

Se mi è sfuggito qualcosa riguardo alle tue considerazioni chiedo venia, e attendo replica  :Cool: 

----------

## GoraNz

sono d'accordissimo. Anche secondo me non sarebbe una buona idea accorpare tutto in un'unico cd, per il semplice fatto che così ogni utente può scaricare i vari kernel, stage e portage adatti a se e più aggiornati, e questa è una cosa veramente buona.

Sono d'accordo invece con il potenziare il minimal cd: è li che la maggior parte degli utenti trova difficoltà (specialmente se, come si è detto prima, si tenta di installare il tutto su un portatile). Avere un'interfaccia grafica nell'installazione, come ha proposto qualcuno in altri post, per me è praticamente inutile. Mi sembra che alcuni developer si erano anche dedicati a questo, ma è stato uno spreco di tempo a mio avviso. 

Credo invece che se si deve dare man forte a questo progetto per farlo ricrescere e farlo migliorare fino ad arrivare a livelli abbastanza alti, bisogna convogliare tutte le forze verso degli elementi della distro che sono importanti sia dal punto di vista dell'immagine, sia dal punto di vista della praticità del sistema, senza scadere in soluzioni commerciali o user-friendly (vedi ubuntu e in parte slackware), che non sono tipiche di questo progetto e non lo dovranno mai essere.

----------

## lucapost

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Lo stage aggiornato quasi ogni settimana è grandioso
> 
> 

 

Completamente d'accordo.

 *Scen wrote:*   

> mentre lo snapshot del Portage Tree è [u]essenziale[/b] sia aggiornatissimo (ogni giorno), in modo da avere sempre gli aggiornamenti più recenti ai pacchetti.
> 
> 

 E' meglio che sia aggiornatisimo, ma si può anche considerare che gli aggiornamenti del system (cioè del cuore di gentoo, cioè dello stage3), non sono così frequenti. Una cadenza di una decina di giorni è sufficiente.

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Riguardo al kernel: QUALE kernel?  Sarà l'utente che sceglierà cosa usare, e con il suo bel emerge myfavouritekernel è apposto.
> 
> 

 

Ovviamente l'ultimo kernel vanilla stabile, per tutte le limature c'è sempre tempo.

Ulteriore cosa  indispensabile è avere anche i sorgenti del boot loader. Non indispendabili se si sà smanettare abbastanza con il boot loader del supporto d'installazione.

Roy Marples stà finalmente affrontando una grossa lacuna dei tools di rete per linux, date un'occhiata qua: http://roy.marples.name/projects/self/blog/2009/04/19_ifconfig

Un'unico file per stage3, portage e kernel ha diversi vantaggi:

unico files da scaricare (a parte il supporto d'installazione);

unica decompressione.

Una volta entrati nel supporto di installazione, dopo i banali wget e tar, si può procedere alla compilazione del kernel, configurazione dei files di sistema, installazione del boot loader e riavvio.

Per ora uno svantaggio che riconosco è non avere il portage aggiornatissimo, ma male che vada di 10 giorni prima.

----------

## lordalbert

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Oggi sono in vene di piccole considerazioni.
> 
> Per installare gentoo ed avere una macchina funzionante sono necessari questi quattro files:
> 
> minimal cd
> ...

 

Aggiungo: Creare un piccolissimo installer, testuale magari con ncurses, che altro non fa che decomprimere l'archivio, mostrare i file da configurare, secondo me non è male. Più che altro, per avere una base di partenza, senza dover usare livecd di altre distro per poi recuperare gli stage3 da internet.

Premetto che non ho mai approfondito la questione MinimalCD, ma se consiste in ciò che intendo io ok, me ne scuso  :Smile: 

Credo sia sicuramente più comodo che fare tutto da chroot, e non toglie flessibilità alla distro. Più che altro per automatizzarla un po', ed evitare che ogni volta che bisogna installarla si vada a leggere l'handbook  :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

Un'ulteriore freccia a sfavore del minimal cd.

Negli ultimi 2 anni, oppure da quando in commercio sono disponibili pendrive da più di un giga, avrò utilizzato il lettore/masterizzatore cd/dvd del mio portatile non più di 5 volte, si è rotto solo negli ultimi 3 mesi a causa di eccessivi sbalottamenti. Prima l'utilizzo era soprattutto al fine di creare dei backup su dvd, altra cosa che spero che nessuno faccia più, ma qui andremmo un pò ot.

Mi scuso fin da subito se quella che descivo di seguito è un ovvietà per gran parte degli utenti.

Il mio traffico di scambio dati viaggia via rete locale oppure via internet. Tramite scp oppure ftp per file di grandi e medie dimensioni, via email per file di piccole dimensioni. Per tutto il resto, forse la gran parte, hardisk usb esterno oppure pendrive da 8 giga sono più che sufficienti. 

Da quando ho scoperto che il mio lettore dvd/divx da tavolo supporta la lettura da filesystem fat, non ho più masterizzato nulla, lettore che ho acquistato 2 anni fa. Il lettore/masterizzatore dvd è una periferica che scomparirà da gran parte dei pc (vedi primi netbook...). Non ho la minima intenzioni di acquistare un lettore blueray, questa e le tecnologie simili sono già state superate prima di entrare nel mercato dalla portabilità delle periferiche di massa usb in primis.

La maggioranza dei bios usciti negli ultimi 5 anni supporta il boot da periferiche usb. Non voglio eliminare la possibilità di fare il boot dal caro e vecchio cdrom, ma voglio rendere facile la vita a chi ha intenzione di sfruttare queste nuove e più comode alternative.

----------

## Peach

concordo nell'iniziare a sviluppare un "minimal" su usb, ma il cd non è soppiantabile atm.

per quanto riguarda il minimal anche io ho sempre avuto dei problemi. l'unico cd "minimal" che uso per installazioni, recover e quant'altro è systemrescuecd. io uso solo quello ormai.

l'idea del minimale è quello di avere solo un cd veloce da scaricare e che mi dia modo di avere una gentoo base da cui far partire l'installazione.

aggiungere roba (kernel/portage/stage) è roba da universal installer e snatura il senso del minimal.

io l'unica cosa che mi manca nel minimal sono un tot di utility che trovo invece fondamentali, come rsync, smb e altro, per quello uso il predetto sysrescue cd.

imho il minimal ha il suo senso, ma è anche vero che bisognerebbe valutare l'implementazione di vie alternative, come l'usb di cui parlava lucapost.

l'idea del pseudo installer ncurses potrebbe essere interessante. in fondo riempirebbe il gap di chi installa e segue guide idiote (non ufficiali) o peggio non legge la guida.

----------

## Ic3M4n

premesso che l'installazione di gentoo la si può fare da qualsiasi altra distribuzione, il livecd gentoo non è altro che un "sistema operativo minimale" che viene avviato e dal quale ci si stacca appena si esegue il chroot, quindi per quanto mi riguarda il problema non è avere "il supporto per l'installazione". una qualsiasi distro avviabile da cd, dvd, usb, hard disk va benissimo per eseguire l'installazione.

detto questo, a parte i rari casi di persone che a volte scrivono "non mi funziona il lettore dvd, formatto e riparto da 0" quante volte avete formattato la vostra installazione? quante volte avete fatto un backup che avete ripristinato? anche se magari vecchio di qualche mese?

Alla fine, l'installazione di gentoo è una cosa che si fa una volta ogni morte di papa, ha senso stare qui a discutere di "devo reinstallare dei pacchetti in system" quando ogni aggiornamento viene ricompilato? Con i computer attuali aggiornare 2, 3 pacchetti compresi in system in più del necessario non comporta perdite di tempo esagerate. 

Gentoo è in crisi? Non mi interessa se i pacchetti sono indietro rispetto ad altre distribuzioni, non mi interessa se il giorno in cui esce un software supermegainstabile io non posso (e perchè poi non potrei) installarlo. Mi interessa che il sistema sia usabile, che le patch di sicurezza vengano applicate a breve e poco altro. Non potete vivere senza avere l'ultima versione del software X abilitate layman, usate gli overlay e siete a posto.

----------

## lucapost

 *Peach wrote:*   

> aggiungere roba (kernel/portage/stage) è roba da universal installer e snatura il senso del minimal.

 

La prima cosa che ho suggerito è separare kernel+stage3+portage dal supporto d'installazione. Ripeto, l'unico motivo che mi spingerebbe a mantenere un minimal-cd come l'attuale è il fattore pubblicità. Se le riviste del settore distribuissero kernel+stage3+portage seguendo gli aggiornamenti attuali, sarebbe più che sufficiente.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> io l'unica cosa che mi manca nel minimal sono un tot di utility che trovo invece fondamentali, come rsync, smb e altro, per quello uso il predetto sysrescue cd.

 

Ci aggiungerei anche un server web, un server ftp, curl, parted. In futuro prenderò in seria considerazione l'utilizzo di sysrescue cd, è anche gentoo based.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> l'idea del pseudo installer ncurses potrebbe essere interessante.

 

A me l'idea dell'interfaccia ncurses non piace affatto, una classica shell bash è più che sufficiente, si rischierebbe di fare la fine dell'interfaccia d'installazione gtk.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alla fine, l'installazione di gentoo è una cosa che si fa una volta ogni morte di papa,

 

L'installazione di gentoo è un processo importantissimo, in particolare per i nuovi utenti. Il motivo principale per semplificare/migliorare il processo d'installazione è evitare che un nuovo utente possa incontrare dei problemi che non riescie a superare, prevenendo quindi l'abbandono delll'installazione.

Per una distribuzione linux il processo d'installazione è importante perlomeno come il riconoscimento hardware del supporto d'installazione.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> L'installazione di gentoo è un processo importantissimo, in particolare per i nuovi utenti. Il motivo principale per semplificare/migliorare il processo d'installazione è evitare che un nuovo utente possa incontrare dei problemi che non riescie a superare, prevenendo quindi l'abbandono delll'installazione.
> 
> Per una distribuzione linux il processo d'installazione è importante perlomeno come il riconoscimento hardware del supporto d'installazione.

 

Il problema è alla base, non nel processo di installazione. L'installazione la fai nello stesso identico modo con cui la facevi quando esisteva gentoo 1.4, la 2004.0 etc etc

Il problema che si sta discutendo qui è che per installare gentoo ti serve un sistema di partenza, bene. qualsiasi distro avviabile da qualsiasi supporto può essere un sistema di partenza.

Il problema che stai dicendo tu è un altro, ed il casino che sta uscendo è dato dal fatto che i pacchetti che vai ad installare hanno, rispetto a qualche anno fa, molte più dipendenze circolari che devi andare a filtrare a manina. 

ripeto, secondo me, il problema non è molto del "da dove installare" ma "come installare", purtroppo è molto più difficile da risolvere. tutti i tentativi fatti finora sono falliti, vedi pacchetti precompilati etc etc...

l'unico motivo per cui sarebbe utile avere dei livecd aggiornati è che te li trovi in edicola e come pubblicità è sempre un bene. Ogni volta che sbattono il cd in edicola questo forum sembra più vivo...

----------

## Peach

come non quotarti Ic3M4n  :Laughing: 

imho basterebbe davvero un prompt verboso all'avvio, o alla fine della scompattazione dello stage

in fondo i grossi problemi li si notano con chi non segue la guida ufficiale oppure con chi si dimentica di editare i file di conf.

per come si installa imho va benissimo.

----------

